# Pics of rat scratching its skin off



## Ridley_89 (Jul 13, 2007)

My GF's brother has 2 rats and one of them has been scratching till it is ripping skin off for as long as i've known they took it to the vet and he reckoned it wasn't mite and gave them some cream (don't know what) they used it and didnt do much and now would just like an opinion on what people think it could be.

Its only happening on the one rat the other one is normal and doesnt scratch.


----------



## ration1802 (Sep 25, 2007)

It could be a form of pyoderma.

http://ratguide.com/health/integumentary_skin/pyoderma.php

http://ratguide.com/health/figures/pyoderma_figure_5.php

I would take him back to the vets with the info above and maybe try a treatment regime. Ritchie's one worked very well - antibiotics and painrelief are key to recovery and comfort with this condition


----------



## [x]RaeLovesRats[x] (Feb 7, 2008)

Yep, possible pyoderma.... or a fungal infection. Needs a vet that is of more help I think!


----------



## Jaguar (Nov 15, 2009)

Yes, please find a qualified exotic veterinarian and take the poor thing to get some help. I can't even imagine how irritating and painful that is. :-[


----------



## psycho_ash (Sep 27, 2009)

That looks like it hurts so much... I have psoriasis, so I know that itchy skin is really TERRIBLE... picking it until it bleeds doesn't feel much better.  

Please get that little buddy to the vet!!!


----------



## Ridley_89 (Jul 13, 2007)

Problem is there are no vets in our town that no much about rats.


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

Poor little bubber, that is definitely pyoderma, looks like it might be superficial. I have been through both deep and surface/superficial.

I was able to cure both with baytril and pain meds, and ointment if necessary to keep the skin from drying out. The baytril takes care of the infection, and the pain meds stop her/him from scratching themselves raw.

Here is Selene's case history on ratguide.com (you could print it and take it to your existing vet)

http://ratguide.com/health/integumentary_skin/pyoderma.php

http://ratguide.com/health/figures/pyoderma_figure_4.php

Here is Faith's that looks somewhat like your rats but yours may be deeper
(dang its in the Rat Chat section so you will need to register before you can view the thread...sorry)
http://www.jorats.com/forum/viewtopic.php?p=173064#p173064


----------



## [x]RaeLovesRats[x] (Feb 7, 2008)

I'm sure a vet isn't that far from you.


----------



## Stace87 (Jun 24, 2008)

Even if you can't find a vet that is very knowledgeable about rats, go to the best you can find and take information printed off (or the links) with you to show them. www.ratguide.com is very good and lilspaz gave you the link in her post


----------

